# Six Month Visitor Visa for UK Citizen



## mwolter (Mar 24, 2013)

I am a UK citizen and would like to visit friends and do some traveling in the USA for six months. I am able to stay with my boyfriend who is an American citizen for the duration of my trip. What is the best way to go about staying there for six months? If I enter under the VWP can I extend my stay while in the US? Or is it a better idea to apply for a B-2 visa ahead of time? Unfortunately I do not have a lot of money in savings so I am concerned that would count against me. Thank you for your help!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Having a boyfriend and not having enough money to survive 6 months without income could lead to a negative outcome. If that happens, you can never travel on VWP again, and you will always have to apply for a visa (which was denied)...

Other (safer) options:
- go for <90 days (on VWP)
- get a student visa
- get married


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

VWP cannot be extended past the period granted by the immigration official at point of entry.

B2 requires application; binding ties to the home country are part of the application package. The question regarding sufficient funds for the trip may come up. 

As far as I know B2 denial means three years non-entry and non-eligibility for VWP.


----------



## mwolter (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. If my boyfriend has sufficient funds to support me, does that strengthen my case in any way? Or does the simple fact that I have a boyfriend count as a mark against me regardless?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

mwolter said:


> Thanks for the responses. If my boyfriend has sufficient funds to support me, does that strengthen my case in any way? Or does the simple fact that I have a boyfriend count as a mark against me regardless?


It will count against you if your boyfriend is supporting you during the visit.

Obviously if you are able to go for 6 months then you do not have strong ties to the UK - the strongest being a job. All this works against you as well.

Your obtaining a B2 visa based on your circumstances is very low. 

Go for the up-to-90 days on the VWP.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mwolter said:


> Thanks for the responses. If my boyfriend has sufficient funds to support me, does that strengthen my case in any way? Or does the simple fact that I have a boyfriend count as a mark against me regardless?


Try common sense - does income of a US citizen increase your ties to the UK?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

do not apply for a B-2 adenial will be atastrophic
use the visa waiver ..which cannot be extended

90 days in ..90 day out


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

It's really not worth it to risk losing your VWP status. When my husband and I were engaged and I was still living in the US he wanted to come and visit me for half a year while I finished up college. Biggest mistake of my entire life!!! He was denied his B-2 and the only reason I was still able to see him is that somehow, miraculously, his ESTA for the VWP was approved...a rare glitch in the system that let him through. And then, when he got to the port of entry in Newark, NJ they interrogated him (as was expected) as though he were smuggling 70kg of cocaine. They called my cell at school and asked me questions, and my husband says he was about to be deported when he overheard one officer saying "aw, c'mon, it's Christmas! Just let the kid through to see his girlfriend!" Once again another gift from God, haha. 

Whatever, I'll shut up, but just keep in mind stories like ours are extremely rare as USCIS is normally not so merciful. The VWP program is a privilege that shouldn't be taken for granted. 90 days might not be enough, but it's better than nothing at all if you were to get denied and not be so fortunate as we were. Best recommendation is just to 'chase' each other - you visit 90 days and he flies back with you for 90. If I had it to do all over again I'd have just done that myself.


----------

